# Baby position after 28 week scan... to determine birth



## bumpfortwo

I have 2 consultants who have given me different views. One said at my 28 week scan next week they will have a pretty good idea of the position of the babies and therefore whether a natural birth may be possible or whether i will be booked in for a C section. The other said it will be 32 weeks that they make the call. I just wanted to see if there is little major movement position wise after 28 weeks was actually true based on other mums experiences, was there still room for your twins to move and therefore go from head down to breech easily or is the consultant right?

thanks xx


----------



## Alwilan

Hi, At my 28 week scan twin 1 was head down tucked in, and then at my scan yesterday she had turned breech. I asked whether she was going to book me for a section, as they wont deliver mine naturally if twin 1 is breech and she said she wouldn't formally book anything until my 36 week scan, as twin 1 may flip again! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
I am now being monitored weekly anyway, so should hopefully know before then.

PS My twin 1 had been head down all the way from 24-31 weeks, so I honestly thought she wouldn't move, but she did.


----------



## Albatross

At my 28 week scan they were both head down, so I thought I was on for a natural birth. In fact all though the pregnancy right up to the day I went into labour twin 1 was head down, twin 2 kept changing his mind. 

I saw the midwife they day before I went into labour and she thought they felt in the same position and I had not felt them move more than the usual kicks and nudges. However, half way through my labour they were having trouble monitoring twin 2s heartbeat so did a quick scan and found that they were both transverse, with twin 2 kind of underneath twin 1, hence the trouble monitoring the heart rate. So I ended up with an emergency C-section.


----------



## Miss MellyG

My twin 2 can do somersaults but twin 1 has been head down from the start. I'm 29 weeks today as still think that twin 2 might turn again.. . They are both head down at the mo. 



Xx


----------



## 1948LC

Hi I have been wondering the same although I am earlier than all of you.

Miss Melly G may I ask why you are having a c section if your twin 1 is head down?

I had shoulder dystocia with my last pregnancy and she was a normal size baby, so not sure if I will have a natural labour or c section.

Thanks x


----------



## xxxemsxxx

My c section was booked after my 32 week scan for delivery in the 36th week as both twins were breech at that time. I was being scanned weekly and after that scan they both moved to being head down and then back to breech my the day of delivery. 

Though I have no idea how they were able to move so much and that I didn't feel it! xx


----------



## tripletsOMG

I am almost 32weeks and both boys can do complete sumersaults daily. I thought they would have been settled way down there by now but nope!


----------



## Miss MellyG

1948LC said:


> Hi I have been wondering the same although I am earlier than all of you.
> 
> Miss Melly G may I ask why you are having a c section if your twin 1 is head down?
> 
> I had shoulder dystocia with my last pregnancy and she was a normal size baby, so not sure if I will have a natural labour or c section.
> 
> Thanks x

Sure no problem, I'm having a section because my first pregnancy ended up with having an emergency section after my body just would not go into labour, after 2 days of trying, my baby doing a poo inside, me only dilating to 4cm & then baby getting distressed they decided to whip him out of the sunroof. 

This time my consultant has said that if the same happens again then it's double the risk, also if twin 2 turns breech then they would not deliver baby naturally as my section scar would not withstand them trying to turn a breech baby or deliver a breech baby either & would have gone through the whole of labour just to have a section in the end with twin 2.

Having not had a vaginal delivery I don't know what to expect & a tiny bit (a lot) nervous, whereas with a section I have been there & done that.

I've done a lot of research & seen that the babies can be delivered naturally with a section scar, however I trust my consultant to make the right decision & I would never forgive myself if anything happened to the babies if I challenged her decision. 

Plus, I quite like the idea of having Valentine's Day babies. (My consultant's chosen date & not mine :cloud9:)

Mel x


----------



## Mom.to.Many

Everytime I go in the babies change. Both babies were head down for a while but Baby B turned breech at around 24 weeks. Then they switched making Baby A breech and Baby B head down at 28 week ultrasound. I am very nervous about a vaginal delivery (due to a heart condition for Baby A) so I was hoping this would be my golden ticket for a planned c section, but Doc says they have PLENTY of time to change their minds. Ugh! Its so frustrating!!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Well, my very big boys were breech throughout until my 34wk scan when baby b had flipped and gone head down. I felt him do it around 33wks, and wow did it take my breath away lol. My consultant wouldn't even discuss delivery options until 34wks, but then booked me in for a planned section at 38wks. I wasn't scanned again after that, but the babies were in that position still at delivery. 

Once baby a was squished by his bigger brother, he had no real chance of turning after 34wks. My firend who had 'normal' sized twins at 39wks, told me that they turned constantly right up until delivery. They were breech then head down and back again until the eleventh hour - twins can and do turn til the end, but it is probably much less likely than in singleton pregnancies x


----------

